# Protool über Ethernet und CP 343-1 an eine S7 300 koppeln



## thommymalta (2 September 2005)

*Hallo NG!*

*Vorgeschichte:*
Vor einiger Zeit haben wir ein Testprojekt gemacht in dem wir einen IPC über Ethernet und einen CP 343-1 an eine S7 300 gekoppelt haben. Die HMI ist mittels Protool/Pro entwickelt worden. War alles kein Problem. Der IPC war gleichzeitig unser PG und Step 7 Pro war ebenfalls auf dem Rechner installiert.

*Aufbau:*
Nun versuche ich den gleichen Aufbau in einem realen Projekt einzusetzen.
Es soll wieder ein IPC über Ethernet mittels des CP 343-1 an eine S7 300 gekoppelt werden. Auf dem IPC ist in diesem Fall nur die Runtime von Protool/Pro installiert worden.

*Problem:*
Ich kann über die entsprechende Schnittstelle in der Systemsteuerung „Set PG/PC Interface“ nicht auswählen. Als „Access Points“ stehen mir lediglich MPI und Profibus DB zur Verfügung. Weder ISO noch TCP/IP läßt sich auswählen.

*Frage:*
Was für eine Komponente bzw. Software muss ich einsetzen, um auf dem IPC auch über Ethernet mittels TCP/IP die Protool/Pro HMI mit der Steuerung verbinden zu können?

Auf der Siemen Supportseite habe ich unter *Kommunikation zwischen einer S7 und ProTool/Pro RT über Industrial Ethernet mit dem SIMATIC NET V6.2 und STEP 7 V5.3* eine einen Artikel gefunden, der die Anbindung mittels OPC – Server beschreibt.

Einen OPC-Server wollte ich nach Möglichkeit nicht einsetzen, da es mir doch etwas überdimensioniert für unseren Aufbau erscheint.

Grüße und Dank für eure Mühen im Voraus,
thommy


----------



## JesperMP (4 September 2005)

OPC brauchen Sie nicht.
Sie müssen Simatic Softnet Ethernet installieren, um Protool über Ethernet anschließen zu lassen. 
Wenn Sie das tun, erscheinen die fehlenden TCP und ISO Anschlußes unter "einstellen PG/PC Schnittstelle". 
Simatic Softnet Ethernet LEAN ist verhältnismäßig günstig.


----------



## thommymalta (5 September 2005)

Hallo Herr Peterson!

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Ich habe die Software bei Siemens unter der Bestellnummer 6GK1704-1LW62-3AA0 im Katalog gefunden, soweit so gut.

Leider läuft die Software nicht unter Windows 98.

Weiß jemand, ob es noch eine Softnetversion gibt, die unter Windows 98 lauffähig ist?

Ja, ich weiß auch, dass das nicht gerade das stabilste der Systeme aus dem Hause Microsoft ist. Ich versuche allerdings einen PC mit minimalen Ressourcen (insbesondere Festplatte) zu konfigurieren und da bietet sich Windows 98 an.

Grüße,
thommy


----------



## UW (5 September 2005)

Hallo tommy,

die  Softnet-Version2.2 läuft auf jeden Fall unter Win95/98. Leider finde ich die Bestellnr. nicht mehr. Vielleicht hast Du ja bei ebay Glück. 

Gruss Uwe


----------



## JesperMP (6 September 2005)

Ich bin nich sicher, dass Protool v6 mit ein alte SoftNet lauft.

Um sicher zu sein, Siemens support fragen.


----------



## thommymalta (6 September 2005)

Hallo!


> Vielleicht hast Du ja bei ebay Glück.


Habe bei eBay gesucht, war wie erwartet erfolglos. Laut Siemens war die letzte unter Win98 lauffähige Softnet Version die 3.3 Spk1 von 07.2001.



> Ich bin nich sicher, dass Protool v6 mit ein alte SoftNet lauft.
> Um sicher zu sein, Siemens support fragen.



Siemenssupport sagt übrigens, dass sie nicht wissen ob eine Protool v6 HMI mit einer alten Softnetversion unter Win98 läuft. Mit Sicherheit kann man die Runtime starten, daß habe ich schon ausprobiert. Ob das gute Stück sich dann noch bewegen läßt mit der alten Softnetversion zusammenzuarbeiten bleibt auszuprobieren.

Hat zufällig jemand eine alte Softnet Version 3.3 Spk1 von 07.2001 oder früher in der Schublade liegen und benötigt diese nicht mehr? Wäre bereit bei erfolgreicher Installation eine Lizenz zu übernehmen!  8)

Grüße,
thommy


----------

